# muskie tonight



## mtnman (Mar 21, 2008)

Well went out today for about 3 hrs and ended up with a talley of 2 muskie. theye were about twins. Both were 38 1/2 inches long with about 16 inch girth. The first one was a fantastic fight( one of the best fights ive had in a couple years) fight or flight sindrom set in real quick and this fish took me up and dowm and in and out for a while. Finally i landed this nice female after about 10 inute fish. it was crazy how bad this fought. heres the pictures of tonghts catch! Sorry about the pictures!


----------



## Jim (Mar 21, 2008)

good job man!


----------



## slim357 (Mar 21, 2008)

nice fish you catch them on a husky jerk?


----------



## shizzy (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice going mtnman. Do you ever get sick of landing muskie after muskie?


----------



## mtnman (Mar 21, 2008)

I caught them on live bait. And you never get sick of catching muskie!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 21, 2008)

shizzy said:


> Nice going mtnman. Do you ever get sick of landing muskie after muskie?



:- :- :-# :-# :^o :^o


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice fish mtnman. If only my local waterway was thick with muskie like that. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice catchin' ! 8)


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 25, 2008)

Beautiful Muskies. I really like the 2nd pic. She looks flawless.


----------



## little anth (Mar 27, 2008)

nice fish looks sweet


----------



## Defiant (Mar 27, 2008)

Way to go Mtnman and your right you never get tired of catching them. :beer:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice catch!


----------



## BLK fisher (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice job. Never caught one, would like to though. Must put up a good fight.


----------



## mtnman (Mar 28, 2008)

Both of them fish fought better than most of the muskie ive caught . with the water warming up they are just gonna get stronger.


----------

